# BABY WIPE HOSPITAL TANK! LOTS OF PICS!



## Sickaqua (Feb 27, 2011)

believe it or not, this works, it's awsome and it was sooo easy to make. And best of all....my 7 year old daughter gave me the idea!

Homemade floating hospital tank with window made out of a baby wipes box!

Simple!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL! Nice, what did you use for a window?


----------



## Sickaqua (Feb 27, 2011)

plastic bag.....glued it over the cut out hole...lol....my daughter is so smart she basically made it by herself!


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I've used a large water bottle before...it's clear, so no glue needed and food safe.


----------



## Sickaqua (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah I thought this was pretty cool. Really roomy and I can feed them in ther to because there are 2 different lids on it


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the idea! My female con just got abused by my male, so I did the same thing out of an ice cream bucket, a pop bottle for a window and two water bottles to make it float. No glue, just slits and tabs to hold the window in. The lid is cut and hinged with duct tape. And the window is strong enough to withstand the most aggressive attacks from the male.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

Good ideas!


----------



## Sickaqua (Feb 27, 2011)

That's awsome to! Love it!


----------



## rmiller (Feb 26, 2011)

Such creative idea from both. I love repurposing. It's so budget friendly.


----------



## Sickaqua (Feb 27, 2011)

I like the ice cream bucket better gonna have to try that one later! More room!


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

great ideas...


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

rubbermaid plastic shoe boxes work great. They have lids and are transparent. also available in a wide variety of sizes


----------

